# Qualifizierte AdHoc-Signatur für elektronischen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

D-Trust, SAP und Hessen haben ein System für eine bei Bedarf erteilte qualifizierte Signatur für den neuen Ausweis vorgestellt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

